# The Bodrum Cup International Wooden Yacht Regatta



## melcem (Oct 11, 2008)

PRESS RELEASE 
10.10.2008

THE BODRUM CUP 2008
INTERNATIONAL WOODEN YACHT REGATTA 22-26 October, 2008

Is preparing to celebrate the 20th anniversary! 

One of the biggest sailing organizations in Mediterranean, The Bodrum Cup International Wooden Yacht Regatta will follow the following route in the 20th year:
BODRUM-GUMUSLUK-GULLUK-YALIKAVAK-BODRUM.

The Organization will start with the briefing and garden party at AZKA HOTEL(*****) 

During 4 days of race, participants will taste great Mediterranean food, also witness different competitions other than sailing, like 20 shuts and 20 sailor’s knot race. On 23rd evening, Captains will try to complete the given 20 sailor’s knot each one after a shut of vodka.
25th evening they will try to beat eachother in “The best and the fanciest dressed team” challenge. They will create a fashion show on stage, as it happened in the past years. 

The Bodrum Cup is a unique sailing race in which the willing passangers can rent a cabin in a sailing yacht and become a member of the team. This is an unforgettable experience. 

You are also invited; please check our website: bodrumcup.com

ERA BODRUM SAILING CLUB
NEYZEN TEVFIK CAD.160/A 48400 BODRUM
TEL:00 90- 252-3162310 / 3162054 FAX:252-3165338


----------

